

Show HN: Days Away - A minimal iPhone countdown list - ahmads
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/days-away/id459200849?ls=1&mt=8

======
cageface
Why is this is on the front page? Any barely competent iOS programmer could
write this in an afternoon.

~~~
sidmitra
I suspect a voting ring?

~~~
ahmads
a voting ring?

~~~
sidmitra
Friends voting each other up.

~~~
ahmads
oh! no such thing happened, man.

I guess people just like it! :D

~~~
sidmitra
No worries, nothing personal. Just seemed seemed weird that it made the front
page.

